# Auflösungen mit qemu

## SarahS93

Welche Auflösungen sind mit Qemu 2.x möglich?

Wie kann ich in einem Gast z.B. 2560x1080 machen?

----------

## l3u

Das hängt vom Gast ab – und von der verwendeten virtuellen Graphikkarte. Die Bildschirmauflösung stellst du im Gast-OS ein.

----------

## SarahS93

Habe eine VMware Grafikkarte unter XFCE4 laufen. Dort habe ich weder 2560x1600 noch 2560x1080 zur auswahl.

----------

## l3u

Schick mal 

```
-vga std
```

 mit. Damit müsstest du alle möglichen Auflösungen auswählen können.

----------

## musv

Unter Qemu solltest du besser QXL verwenden.

----------

## l3u

Okay … also ich hab in der Arbeit std für meinen Windows-SBS-2003-Server laufen, und da läuft alles 1A … ich verwende da allerdings kein spice. Sofern man das verwenden kann/will, ist aber eine paravirtualisierte Graphhikkarte sicherlich besser als eine „normal“ virtualisierte.

----------

## SarahS93

Mit qxl kann ich 2560x1600 laufen lassen. Aber es gibt kein 2560x1080. Wie bekomme ich 2560x1080 hin?

----------

## scurrell

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Mit qxl kann ich 2560x1600 laufen lassen. Aber es gibt kein 2560x1080. Wie bekomme ich 2560x1080 hin?

 

Was hast du für einen Monitor ? 5mx3m ?

Mein 17-Zoller macht 1024x768.

Überleg mir jedoch auf 21-Zoller umzusteigen.

Was wäre da die richtige Auflösung ?

----------

## SarahS93

Der Bildschirm ist 21:9, daher die Auflösung von 2560x1080.

Beim start mit der Option "vga -std" funktioniert der X-Server in der VM nicht mehr.

Welcher Treiber wird hierfpr benötigt?

----------

## musv

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Mit qxl kann ich 2560x1600 laufen lassen. Aber es gibt kein 2560x1080. Wie bekomme ich 2560x1080 hin?

 

Weiß nicht, ob diese Auflösung unterstützt wird. 

Eventuell könntest du mal im X-Server des Gastsystems diese Modeline probieren, um die Auflösung von 2560x1080 zu erzwingen. 

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Was hast du für einen Monitor ? 5mx3m ?
> 
> Mein 17-Zoller macht 1024x768.
> 
> Überleg mir jedoch auf 21-Zoller umzusteigen.
> ...

 

Ach Scurrell.... 

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem einen 24"-er. Der wurde mir zu klein, also hatte ich mir dieses Billigteil geleistet (da kommt aber noch die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer in Höhe von 19% dazu). Eine Auflösung von 2560x1600 ist wesentlich besser zum Arbeiten. Und da ich das Teil gleich per Wandhalterung an die Wand gepappt hab, ist auch der Schreibtisch etwas leerer geworden. 

21:9 ist schon ziemlich speziell. Beim Monitor will ich das nicht haben. Da stör ich mich sogar an 16:9, auch wenn man die Teile bei Bedarf ins Hochformat drehen kann. 

Scurrell: Geh einfach mal in einen Blödmarkt oder Geilladen (Mediamarkt + Saturn) und spiel etwas an den Monitoren rum. 17" war vor 15 Jahren mal akzeptabel. Monitore sind heute so derartig billig, da spart man am falschen Ende. Unter 24" würde ich gar nichts mehr kaufen. Und wie ich weiter oben schon erwähnt hab, finde ich 16:10 als Format am angenehmsten. Die Auflösung sollte mindestens 1920x1200 (bei 16:10) betragen.

----------

